# LHC with FFR



## karbaker (Mar 28, 2012)

using Fractional flow reserve with flow wire to access physiologic significance of lesion in LAD, to determine if the lesion is flow limiting.  It is possible to code for this and what additional code can we use. Thank you, K Baker


----------



## em2177 (Mar 28, 2012)

93571 - Intravascular Doppler velocity and or pressure derived coronary flow reserve measurement 

93572 - each additional vessel

(These are add on codes)


----------



## CPCCODERII (Mar 28, 2012)

em2177 said:


> 93571 - Intravascular Doppler velocity and or pressure derived coronary flow reserve measurement
> 
> 93572 - each additional vessel
> 
> (These are add on codes)



I agree with Elizabeth


----------

